# IR-Recv Marke Eigenbau kaputt?



## meilon (26. August 2005)

Hallihallo!
Ich bin im besitz eines Notebooks. Da ich net immer aufstehen will, wenn ich im Bett liege und Musik höre, wollte ich ein IR-Modul basteln.
Da mein Notebook kein COM-Port hat, habe ich mir so ein USB-to-serial gekauft und mit einem seriellen Datenkabel für mein Handy hat es funktioniert.

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von Elektrotechnik aber ich will so ein Ding haben! Also eine Anleitung für Dumme gesucht und das Web hat mir eine gegeben. Dann die Teile bestellt und ran an den Speck!

Jetzt versuche ich nun seit 2h das dumme Ding in WinLIRC zum laufen zu bringen? Liegt es an meinem Anfängergelöte oder an den Massenweisen möglichkeiten, WinLIRC falsch einzustellen, dass es mein Teil nicht erkennt?

Jemand die korrekte Einstellung für mich? Wie kann ich die einzelnen Komponenten auf Funktionsweise prüfen (Multimeter vorhanden)?

Gekauft und gebaut nach: http://linvdr.org/projects/vdr/vdr-2/
WinLIRC Version 0.6.5 (http://winlirc.sourceforge.net/)

mfg

EDIT: Achja, hab ich ja ganz vergessen 
Wenn ich bei WinLIRC (Standardeinstellungen) eine neue Config anlege und dann das RAW mache, kommt ich dem Fenster immer soetwas: 
space 1710
pulse 981
space 1013
pulse 1002
space 2007
pulse 997 und zwar seeeeerh schnell! Musste es aus dem Debug rauskopieren!
Wenn ich beim Learn Name eingegeben habe und 2 mal [Enter] gedrückt habe, soll ich ja einen Knopf drücken. Egal wielange ode wieviele Knöpfe ich drücke - es passiert nix!

EDIT 2:
Hab jetzt auch noch 2 Bilder angehängt. Wenn jemand TeamSpeak oder Skype oder ICQ hat und mir helfen möchte, dem kann ich dann mit der Webcam live Bilder übers Web (NetMeeting oder etwas bei mir gehostetes) zeigen.


----------



## loetmann (22. September 2005)

Hallo, 
hast Du Dein Eigenbau mal am normalen PC+Serialport getestet? 
evtl. liefert Dein Notbook nicht genügend Spannung für Deine Schaltung, 
guck mal mit nem Multimeter was an den Pins anliegt. Eine Normale Serielle arbeitet ja mit +-12V und das wird u.U. nicht bei Dir zur Verfügung stehen.

Ein Gruß

P.S. es ist Elektronik nicht Elektrotechnik.


----------



## meilon (22. September 2005)

Hallo,
du bist zwar fast 4 Wochen zu spät, aber lieber später als nie 

Aaaalso: Ich habe es auch an einem normalen Desktop PC versucht, aber da kam auch immer nur das Selbe. Ich glaube, ich habe irgend ein Teil durchschmirgeln lassen :/

Naja, ich habe mir jetzt bei eBay ein Funk-Remote geholt (Nachbau des ATI Remote Wonder), hat mehr Tasten als die Fernbedienug, die ich für den PC nutzen wollte, ist auf USB und ich kann es Problemloser zw. beiden Rechnern umstecken und als Software verwende ich jetzt uICE, n super teil 

mfg


----------

